# Gravity (John Mayer cover) with impromptu solo at the end



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone!

Here's my version of probably my favourite John Mayer song. The clip is part of a gig I played last week where the venue recorded the whole thing as a favour cause I took the gig slot even though I wasn't scheduled. It was really fun and it's awesome to have all this footage to look back at.

I was running my Two-Rock Studio Signature and Vox AC10 in stereo. That solo tone at the end is probably the best tone I've ever gotten.

Edit: solo starts at 5:30


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> That solo tone at the end is probably the best tone I've ever gotten.


WOW! The tone in the solo at the end was killer!

Congrats on the entire performance of Gravity.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> WOW! The tone in the solo at the end was killer!
> 
> Congrats on the entire performance of Gravity.


Thank you  I honestly got very lost while playing that solo. That tone definitely played a biiiig role in making that one of my most favourite live performances.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Well done @Sunny1433 . Very cool to have a video of this performance. White Strat sounds and looks great. What did you use for the looper?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dig the Purple and the playing.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Well done @Sunny1433 . Very cool to have a video of this performance. White Strat sounds and looks great. What did you use for the looper?


Thanks so much 😊 the looper is a ditto mini. One of the first pedals I got like 6 years ago haha.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Dig the Purple and the playing.


Thank you! The purple was all them but it really set a nice vibe during the performance


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Edit: added a solo start time for anyone who just wants to hear that tone


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's another one from the same night


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Nice playing and fantastic tone! 

I could hear some licks from his Gravity Live in LA solo towards the end.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Abiguitar said:


> Nice playing and fantastic tone!
> 
> I could hear some licks from his Gravity Live in LA solo towards the end.


Thank you so much! Yes, I've heard that version many many times  It's such a masterclass of dynamics.


----------

